# A Tulsa police officer and devout Christian is suing his department after being punished for refusin



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Police Captain and Devout Christian Sues Department after being Punished for Refusing to go to a Mosque for a Mandatory Cultural Event*

by MIKE JACCARINOAugust 16, 2012








A Tulsa police officer and devout Christian is suing his department after being punished for refusing to go to a mosque for a mandatory cultural event.
Police Capt. Paul Campbell Fields, a 17-year veteran, was docked two weeks' pay, transferred, reduced to the graveyard shift and made ineligible for promotions for at least a year, after he told his chief his faith made it impossible for him to attend a "Law Enforcement Appreciation Day" at the Islamic Cultural Society of Tulsa, according to the lawsuit

Read more: Family Security Matters http://www.familysecuritymatters.org/publications/detail/police-captain-and-devout-christian-sues-department-after-being-punished-for-refusing-to-go-to-a-mosque-for-a-mandatory-cultural-event?f=news#ixzz23wlkD8cT
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Total BS. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

But if it was a muslim officer and the appreciation day was at a Christian church......well we all know how that would work out.


----------

